# Fishing Extrav In Sarasota



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The Sarasota Herald-Tribune will hold its second annual Go Fish! Fishing Extravaganza Feb. 8-9 at Robarts Arena, 3000 Ringling Blvd., Sarasota.

When the first Sarasota Herald-Tribune Go Fish! Fishing Extravaganza was held a year ago, it was like the season's first trip to the beach. You creep up to the water and stick a toe in to get an idea what's instore. The event, which debuted as part of the Herald-Tribune's annual Great Sarasota Boat Show, was an instant success. Thirty minutes prior to the first scheduled speaker, all seats were filled and anxious people will lined up six deep around the seating area. Nearly 1,000 people converged upon Robarts Arena, 3000 Ringling Blvd, Sarasota, to welcome the fishing community's newest addition.

So, the second annual Go Fish! Fishing Extravanga figures to be even bigger and beter. It will still be part of the paper's annual Sarasota Boat Sale, but will take up two full days. The Great Sarasota Boat Sale is scheduled Feb. 7-9 at Robarts, with the Fishing Extravaganza set Feb. 8-9. Show hours are Feb. 7, 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., Feb. 8, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m., and Feb. 9, 10 a.m. to 5 p.m.

George Poveromo, host of George Poveromo's World of Saltwater Fishing on ESPN, headlines this year's list of what might be the most dynamic lineup of speakers ever assembled for a fishing event in Manatee, Sarasota and Charlotte counties. Poveromo, a senior editor for Saltwater Sportsman Magazine, will talk about a variety of subjects, including how to make kitefishing productive in Gulf Mexico Waters. He is scheduled to talk on stage at Robarts at 12:30 p.m. on Feb. 9. Incidently, Poveromo brought Saltwater Sportsman's Seminar Series to Sarasota twice in the last few years and was impressed by the enthusiasm of local anglers.

Poveromo won't be the only talent. In fact, the lineup features more than two century's worth of Florida fishing experience. Subjects will cover everything from spotted seatrout to giant tuna. The expert field includes Sarasota's Jonnie Walker, Rick Grassett, Mark Liberman, Rob Roberts, Dave Monda and Ed Hurst, Venice's Geoff Page, Ernie Griffin of Clearwater, Tampa's Dave Markett, Mark Nichols of Stuart, Scott Moore of Holmes Beach and Sanibel's Dave Gibson.

The schedule and subjects:

Feb. 8: 9:30 a.m. ? Geoff Page, Strictly Artifish-All, catching fish on lures; 10:30 ? Dave Monda, Denizens of the Deep, trekking offshore for giant fish; 11:30 ? Ernie Griffin, Fishing Pinellas County; 12:30 p.m. ? Mark Nichols, Fishing D.O.A. Baits and the Lunkers of Indian River; 1:30 ? Rick Grassett, Fishing Around the World; 2:30 p.m. ? Dave Gibson, The Wonderful World of Pine Island Sound; 3:30 p.m. ? Ed Hurst, Short Treks for Big Grouper.

Feb. 9: 10:30 a.m. ? Jonnie Walker, Fishing Passes and Inshore Reefs; 11:30 ? Dave Markett, Redfish Throughout the State; 12:30 p.m. ? George Poveromo, Kitefishing the Gulf; 1:30 p.m. ? Scott Moore, Secrets of Charlotte Harbor; 2:30 p.m. ? Mark Liberman, Common Sense Fishing; 3:30 p.m. ? Rob Roberts, One Fish, Two Fish, Three Fish, Kingfish. In addition to speakers, there will be booths featuring area tackle shops, boat dealers and marine accessories. Also, the event will feature an impresseive lineup of boats. Also, 1320 radio host Joe Mercurio will host a special edition of his popular radio show, Smells Like Fish, Feb. 8 from noon to 2 p.m. Admission to the show is $1 each day.


----------

